# 2009 Ride CAD Review



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

I absolutely love my Ride CAD bindings. They are super responsive and unlike my Cartels, the webbed toe cap doesn't slip.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

if you are getting pressure points from the toe straps then you are probably cranking them down too tight. They don't take a lot to get them to stay without slipping. Try backing off a few notches and I think you will see less pressure points with no loss in response from these bindings


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got some Ride Contrabands and like the aluminum. 

Here's what confuses me - I was at a local shop checking out boards and bindings and the salesperson - who is actually pretty knowledgeable - told me that ride bindings aren't great because they are inflexible. He said they cause a "dead" spot on your board. He was recommending Burton Cartels which I understand are great bindings.

so, who is right? I like my Rides and hated the Burtons I had on my borrowed board, but I'm just a newbie at this.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Some people argue that aluminum bindings don't flex with the board the way a plastic binding does. This is a personal preference kinda thing though. There is no right answer. To some, that lack of flex equates to extra responsiveness from edge to edge, which I personally love. If you like the feel, then stick with them.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> Some people argue that aluminum bindings don't flex with the board the way a plastic binding does. This is a personal preference kinda thing though. There is no right answer. To some, that lack of flex equates to extra responsiveness from edge to edge, which I personally love. If you like the feel, then stick with them.


I'm agreeing with you. It stands to reason that the stiffness will give better response - thanks!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yup. Aluminum is totally preferential to the rider. I immediately realized when I strapped in that the tweakability that I used to have was completely gone. But thats the compromise, for when you're going extremely fast over chop, the last thing you wanna feel is all the crud you're sliding over. I learned feeling every little thing is really fatiguing, especially to the knees. 


With these new bindings, I can say without a doubt my freeride setup is nearly complete. I can see it now: I have Ride's stiffest bindings, I have Burton's stiffest boots... My Rome Anthem may possibly be the next part of my setup to go... And then I'll go totally crazy. Cateks, anyone?


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Ride CAD and Rome Arsenals. I'm looking for a good freeride binding and haven't seen a lot of good options. Sounds like those two might be my best bet. A comparison would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

What do you think about this feature: "This binding is not for people who want direct feedback from their board."? I'm interested in buying this bindings and heard that that because of that you loose board feel is it true?


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah you might lose some "feel" but that doesn't mean you willo have a crappy day riding or anything, it just means you lose some feel. if you feel that feel is super important to you then go with a really soft binding.


----------

